# ih 966 puller



## IHkid966 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an ih 966 that I would like to pull at the local fairs. What can I do to get more power without having to dedicate the tractor pulling only? Also I was told I could put a second spring in the T/A relief valve to boost up the pressure to get the T/A to hold better. Any idea what spring to use or if this is even possible? Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have any pictures?


----------



## sheps1486 (Dec 5, 2011)

I know this post is old, however, I have grown up in the tractor pulling world. I think I can give you a few tips. First of all find out what classes and the rules around your pulling area. Your tractor is about or around 100hp tractor (factory standard). Many pulls you go to now have a mph restriction on the track. Most that I am familiar with range from 3 mph-9 mph. Depending on what class you run in. Your tractor would naturally run in the 12,500lbs class. We have an 1130 Massey that we farm with and pull in some of the local pulls. Just as an example...our 1130 is an 120hp factory tractor. When we go to a pull, they have a hp restriction. If the rule states we can not be over 146hp, we will turn the pump up and try to get as close to that hp as we can. Everyone has their own opinion on this issue but an experienced mechanic on this topic can turn the pump up, within reason, to help your hp needs without melting your tractors motor. My family grew up in the sport and are very knowledgeable on adjusting the pumps. I would not suggest you try it if you have never done it. Having a balanced tractor is the key to getting your hp down the track. A 966 is an awesome tractor in my opinion to start out with. We are no longer very competetive in the sport but when we do go...we go to win. The last time we pulled the 1130 we turned the pump up from 128hp to 142hp. We pulled with it and then took it home and hooked up an 11 shank chisel plow and plowed 9 inches deep. Never turned the pump down. Turning the pump up a jag wont hurt anything as long as you know what you are doing. 

Or....just take your factory tractor out there and run it down the track in a class the fits your tractor and just enjoy the sport. Tractor pulling is an awesome sport. Most folks in the grand stands will give you a standing ovation just for bringing your tractor to the pull regardless how well you place.


----------

